
Show HN: Connect your product with your market in minutes - CodyGaskin
https://www.aptly.app/
======
rog4truth
Interesting, but how does it work? Do product owners supply their customer
list and contact info to you?

------
CodyGaskin
Would really appreciate any feedback on this. Thanks.

